# HELDENTENOR TOURNAMENT (Semifinal 1 Tiebreaker): Urlus vs Völker



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Jacques Urlus, Netherlands, 1867-1935






Franz Völker, Germanz, 1899-1965






'Preislied' from Wagner's _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

These recordings differ so greatly in sound quality that I honestly don't know which performance I prefer. The Volker sounds very much like a real person singing with real instruments. The Urlus sounds like what your great-great-grandfather's wind-up Victrola puts out in the dreams you have about it (or am I the only one?), but maybe a little worse. In any event it's clear that Urlus gets absolutely no support from the orchestra in trying to create the emotional trajectory of the aria, which means he's hardly singing Wagner at all. For a virtually a capella rendition it's certainly very good; the trademark ease and legato are there as always. Volker also sings very well, but neither of these is among my favorite versions of the piece, which are by Melchior, Melchior & Melchior (not the law firm).

For the first time in these contests I'll remain a spectator.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Poor little me, stuck again with my measly two ears and nothing of knowledge to back them up.
So here I sit listening to two singers, one who seems like he was singing the telephone book with something stuck in his throat and the other who attempted a bit of passion in certain sections that woke me up in time to choose him as the better of the two who make Melchoir seem like a giant. Volker gets my vote.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> These recordings differ so greatly in sound quality that I honestly don't know which performance I prefer. The Volker sounds very much like a real person singing with real instruments. The Urlus sounds like what your great-great-grandfather's wind-up Victrola puts out in the dreams you have about it (or am I the only one?), but maybe a little worse. In any event it's clear that Urlus gets absolutely no support from the orchestra in trying to create the emotional trajectory of the aria, which means he's hardly singing Wagner at all. For a virtually a capella rendition it's certainly very good; the trademark ease and legato are there as always. Volker also sings very well, but neither of these is among my favorite versions of the piece, which are by Melchior, Melchior & Melchior (not the law firm).
> 
> For the first time in these contests I'll remain a spectator.


I had to laugh at the fact that without realizing it you too mentioned Melchoir in the same light as I did (and you know your stuff and I do not!)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> I had to laugh at the fact that without realizing it you too mentioned Melchoir in the same light as I did (and you know your stuff and I do not!)


I would take exception to your remark only to say that Melchior didn't just _seem_ like a giant. He actually _was_ a giant, with a body to match his voice: 6'4," 270 pounds, and strong as a draft horse.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I voted for *Völker* because his singing appealed to me more. I had never heard of either singer, so I am happy for the introductions. My main purpose in visiting the Opera forum is to increase my awareness of historical singers and recordings, since that has been a blank spot so far in my opera journey.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

This time I'm ready to vote for Völker.
Urlus seems totally impassioned and he chews the words beyond recognition and meaning.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> I would take exception to your remark only to say that Melchior didn't just _seem_ like a giant. He actually _was_ a giant, with a body to match his voice: 6'4," 270 pounds, and strong as a draft horse.


I had read that he was 6'2, but I like the idea of him being NFL defensive end size much more!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I would take exception to your remark only to say that Melchior didn't just _seem_ like a giant. He actually _was_ a giant, with a body to match his voice: 6'4," 270 pounds, and strong as a draft horse.


When I was around 12 he used to sing on the Hit Parade and we used to laugh when he sang, "You've got to eccsent-chuate ze possitiff"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> I had read that he was 6'2, but I like the idea of him being NFL defensive end size much more!


I've seen both heights given, but when you see him in movies he looks huge, taller than everyone around him.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> I would take exception to your remark only to say that Melchior didn't just _seem_ like a giant. He actually _was_ a giant, with a body to match his voice: 6'4," 270 pounds, and strong as a draft horse.


Turns out I'm the same height as Melchior! Unfortunately, he's got about 80 pounds and 40 decibels on me.

I voted for Urlus. I voted for him last time, and felt it was too difficult to judge these two singers in a balanced manner here. The legato line of Urlus was obviously as extraordinary as ever, but I couldn't tell too much else.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I don’t like this opera, and this is the most listenable stretch for me. So take my short opinions with a grain of (Kosher) salt
Mr. Urlus is handicapped by the accordion accompaniment that he was saddled with, but I didn’t like his voicing of this aria, rather constricted and muscular, though he emotes quietly. I want a showier stance on this - he is presenting a prize song, after all!
Perhaps due to the recording differences, I prefer Mr. Völker‘s rendition and like his voice better.


----------

